# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Kassina sp. - breeding

## Grim FrogBreeder

I have some knowledge about breeding K. maculata and K. senegalensis and I want to share it. 

Breeding Running frogs


Stimulation

These frogs love storms. So summer is the best time to breeding them. When males starts singing, take all frogs to rain terrarium (rain room? heh, not very good at english :P ), where is 2 cm water and 100% of humidity and 24-26 Celsius degrees. Give them some food at "swimming" bark. Frogs needs two or three weeks to end mating and lay eggs. Then, move frogs back to their terrarium and move eggs to aqarium with water plants and oxygen "box". Because Kassina's tadpoles became frogs after 48-100 days, we must be patient  :Smile:  Tadpoles eat spirulina, but you must make some experiments what other kinds of food they eat - there are still not many people, who can breed running frogs. When tadpoles have legs, we must take them to "paludarium" in faunaboxk, so they can go to land and became frogs  :Smile:  Few months later we can move them to adult's terrarium. Kassina's aren't agressive, but always hungry...

Note: Kassinas are arboreal frogs! Everyone who breed them says so. Many people think, they are land frogs - but they all in mistake :P Also, Kassinas can easly escape from terrarium. 

This is my first post at this forum... and I think it's on good section  :Smile:  


My Kassina senegalensis males

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...7087796&type=3 

And singing male  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=3&theater



Regards,
Marcin Poznański "Grim FrogBreeder"

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Raya

Hi and welcome to the forum!

Thanks for sharing your advice at breeding! I've seen these frogs a few times but never had any myself.
Are there any big difference between the _maculata_ and the _senegalensis_?

Very beautiful pictures too!

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

Well there are few diffrences - K. maculata is bigger and it's more popular than K. senegalensis - they also call diffrent, I have only K. senegalensis, but my friend, Kamil Kowalski succesfully breed K. maculata. At this time, I have only three males of K. senegalensis - and I don't have females, but at winter 2014/2015 I should have tadpoles (if I finnaly get females :P )

Oh, and one more thing - you should have more than 3 times more females than males... and males love singing in duo or choirs (6-12 males). So best thing is to get very big terrarium (more than80x80x120) and have there more than 20 senegalensis. But now, we're going to "frog manufacture" size :P In house, you usually cannot have soo much frogs, so 12 frogs (3 males and 9 females) can be enough for non-commercial breeding. 

K. maculata is diffrent - they don't have synchronize calling, so you can have 2-3 males and 4-5 females to have very succesfull breding. Smaller groups are very hard to breed. Like all frogs  :Smile:

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

Update: I had first breeding of Kassina maculata in January 2016. However, no tadpoles hatched. I have 6 males and 2 females. Also looking for rarer species of Kassina

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Amazing!  :Smile:

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

Thanks! I forgot to post photos anyway. Frogs will try to breed at the beginning of the next year again. Hope this time I will have some froglets  :Wink:  

https://www.facebook.com/59609229708...80059288691092

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

*Update:* Next week I am going to buy some K. senegalensis frogs - after 4 years they finally got some of these here in Poland. I hope this time I will be able to get females. However, there are also bad news - 4 of K maculata died some time ago and I don't have females now. Breeding will have to wait. Also, I contacted a man from Czech Republic who bred K. maculata succesfully and he used complete different method. His frogs had low temperature and high humidity all the time in their place. Will try that method with senegalensis if there are some females..

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

*Update:* Today I put 9.1 Kassina maculata into rainchamber. I shall see when it is going.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, daybr4ke

----------


## Xavier

Sounds good! Be sure to update us whenever something happens!  :Smile:

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

Tonight, my frogs laid clutch. Huge one. Above 100 eggs, more than I supposed they can lay. Here you get link to photo on my PL languaged facebook site.

https://www.facebook.com/29782687038...type=3&theater

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

*Update:* Since yesterday, it is possible to tell, that there are actually tadpoles inside the eggs. This would be first time, when they got this far.

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

*Update:* Four tadpoles already hatched! Excited like hell

----------

daybr4ke

----------


## Bryce

Congrats on the tadpoles! You should post some pictures of thd tadpoles!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

Don't have thing, that could make photo of something so small. Twice smaller than fruitfly, that's what I call small. But if they will grow well (and I hope they will), I will surely do some photos and post them.

----------

daybr4ke

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

https://scontent.fwaw3-1.fna.fbcdn.n...6c&oe=5A489EEB

----------


## Bryce

Wow, they are TINY. I don't really know anything about Kassina species, I had no idea. I've never seen them here in the US. I did a little reading, they seem interesting. Good luck!

----------


## Grim FrogBreeder

After so long time, tadpole is about 6 cm long and still no legs. Here is my post on FB with tadpole itself: 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...97826870389815

----------


## Froglover 101

Hey, I recently bought two green tree frogs. I am not sure if they are male or female. I want to breed them but have no clue on how to do so. If someone is kind enough to explain it to me that would make my day.

----------

